# plan it x fest 2016



## Deleted member 9462 (Jul 20, 2016)

me and my dog and pal are drivin up in his truck from pittsburgh. any one else going? pretty stoked as i have never been, though i'm sure it's changed from the earlier days. we also probably have room for another or so if yr on the way!


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jul 20, 2016)

@Carl Wander is going. I don't know if he needs a ride but I bet he'd be down to meet some more StP friends!


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 20, 2016)

I probably should go cause I'm pretty close to it, just south of Indianapolis, but I have no plans to. Looks like it'd be fun though


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 21, 2016)

the line up this year looks pretty lack luster. but maybe im just out of touch with newer folk punk.


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Jul 21, 2016)

there def isnt as much folk punk as previous years line ups. lots of poppunk stuff which i like and some varying other genres. either way, im not soley going for the line up. a few friends bands are playing and ive always wanted to go so seems like a good opportunity.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jul 21, 2016)

stormy412 said:


> me and my dog and pal are drivin up in his truck from pittsburgh. any one else going? pretty stoked as i have never been, though i'm sure it's changed from the earlier days. we also probably have room for another or so if yr on the way!



I have a ride there, but I'm going to Massachusetts afterwards. Have some room for the way out?  Pittsburgh would be much closer!



MolotovMocktail said:


> @Carl Wander is going. I don't know if he needs a ride but I bet he'd be down to meet some more StP friends!



Actually I go stuck really bad in KY, but I managed to find a ride through the fb event! Soooo relieved. A chick here has been stuck for 6 days


----------



## Multifaceted (Jul 22, 2016)

where is it located?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2016)

i went a few years back and it was waaaay too posi-core for me. that is all.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 22, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i went a few years back and it was waaaay too posi-core for me. that is all.



i get exactly what yer saying, not that im not for being positive and what not, but from what others who have gone past years it seems a bit to huggy for me.


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Jul 26, 2016)

there was def some huggyness but all in all there were lots of diff types of folks and it was a good time! @Multifaceted its just northwest of bloomington indiana


----------

